# Non-Ethanol Gasoline



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of any gas stations that sell this in the eastern U.P.?


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Ask and you shall receive. Just click the Mi. link and you can find all the locations.

http://pure-gas.org/


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Itchin' to go said:


> Ask and you shall receive. Just click the Mi. link and you can find all the locations.
> 
> http://pure-gas.org/



Thanks a bunch Itchin


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

A lot of the Holiday gas stations are selling that prem.91 oct. 100% gasoline..A buddy melted down a 600 E-Tec Skidoo on his old gas from last season. Ethanol was the culprit.Luckey for him it was under warrenty or it would have benn his $1700 bill..


----------

